# Ever wonder how many watts it takes to power light bulbs and appliances? In english



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

As some of you know I'm setting up a small solar system. I have been thinking about getting an inverter to run
some small appliances. So I went to some solar websites to ask a few question about how many amps it takes
it takes to run some simple appliances. Boy,, The answers were really confusing I heard about Absorb voltage,
Hominal AC frequency (HZ), AWG4's, VMP's and a host of others. So I bought a really cool gadget called 
A-KILL-WATT. You plug it into the wall plug your appliances into the meter and it shows Watts. Simple.
I like simple,, I also got one of the last parts I need for my solar setup (but the cord is too short) and it
shows how many amps it takes to run 12 volt dc stuff. All I had was lights so that what I used and I know the
formula for converting to watts AMPS X VOLTS = WATTS. They call that axv=w and I had a heck of a time 
finding someone on the sights to explain what -axv=w- stood for. Those guy have been watching to much 
Star Trek or something. I am willing to bet some of you are having the same problem finding information 
also. So here are my findings in plane ******* english.

Some appliances take more watts when you first turn them on until they warm up or something
So I'm listing startup amps also.---some don't do this
.....................Watts...................Watts...........................................................................................
..................startup..............after warm up...................................................................................
Refrigerator...1190........................248..........................................................................................
Flat screen TV 89...........................40..........................................................................................
toaster..........850.........................850.........................................................................................
100 watt light bulb.........................103........................................................................................
energy saving bulb..........................39..........................................................................................
microwave oven..1480.....................1480......................................................................................

If you need to know amps wxv=a or as we would say the real world "watts x volts = amps"
This what the watt meter looks like



The control panel for the solar setup only shows how many amps it takes to run a 12 volt item so I tested
some 12 volt bulbs. I didn't see any surg when first turning them on.
These are the bulbs I tested (the 5 on the left only)


From left to right,,,,,,,,,need to know the watts? amps divided by volts = watts 
...........................AMPS.................................................................................................................
120 smd (super bright) 0.4...............................................................................................................
1156 automotive bulb 1.3...............................................................................................................
large LED (120 I think) 0.3...............................................................................................................
8 SMD ..................... 0.1...............had problems getting a reading on this one..to small of watts maybe?...
13 SMD...................... 0.1.............................................................................................................

Notes: The 120 SMD bulb is much brighter than the large led............................................................... 
The 13 SMD was about the same brightness as the large LED..................................................................
The 1156 automotive bulb was the dimmest compared to the 120 LED or 120 SMD but used the most juice....

I been experimenting with the lights and the SMD and the LED have a harsh sharp light and that's fine if you just need light. But,,, Some of my light fixtures take two bulbs. If I use 1 LED and 1 SMD the mixture makes a
very nice light for reading or whatever. Almost like sunlight.

I found the formulas on a solar website I think they are right but I can be sure.
the numbers on the SMD and LED bulbs refers to how many LEDs or SMDs the bulb has.

If you have any questions just ask. I hope this thread helps someone with questions about this stuff.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I did work for a solar out fit selling home based systems two years ago for a little while. The one thing that was most intriguing was the information available on our electric bills that most people don't notice or pay attention too. The one stat that really dictates what the best solar system might be for a home is the least amount of power used in a day. Most people simply don't need a bigger system than that for selling excess power back to the utility is a joke of a return on investment. Considering permits, panels, inverters et all its just stupid to overbuild a system thinking you'll get rich selling the power company juice at .04/05 cents a kilowat hour. Now for those of us in many CA territories the utilities charge a peak amount for "excess" usage they consider over the norm - a figure they routinely reduce. (not in price but in usage). The cost of juice for peak periods can reach .50 a kilowatt hour (yes over 50 cents). Solar can produce power at about .22/.25 a kilowatt hour. So for those folks its really a no brainer.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If I was a prepper without a solar system I would still pick up a few of the SMD bulbs-They will run a long time on just a car battery.
and maybe even a cheap solar 12 volt car battery charger from Harbor freight?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I did work for a solar out fit selling home based systems two years ago for a little while. The one thing that was most intriguing was the information available on our electric bills that most people don't notice or pay attention too. The one stat that really dictates what the best solar system might be for a home is the least amount of power used in a day. Most people simply don't need a bigger system than that for selling excess power back to the utility is a joke of a return on investment. Considering permits, panels, inverters et all its just stupid to overbuild a system thinking you'll get rich selling the power company juice at .04/05 cents a kilowat hour. Now for those of us in many CA territories the utilities charge a peak amount for "excess" usage they consider over the norm - a figure they routinely reduce. (not in price but in usage). The cost of juice for peak periods can reach .50 a kilowatt hour (yes over 50 cents). Solar can produce power at about .22/.25 a kilowatt hour. So for those folks its really a no brainer.


Good info

The reason to grid tie is to get the 40% tax credit on your solar system


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

To get the most return don't use your system (but let it generate power) during peak hours with no load because that is when electricity costs more. Let the power company have that time and use their power and your system power during off-peak hours.
I don't believe that PV is a viable prepping tool any more than a windmill is because both are items that advertise that you have something other want. It is a great way to live now but after SHTF it is more of a detriment than an asset.


----------



## Hardknocks24 (Nov 8, 2012)

Somebody knows the ohm law yeah!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> As some of you know I'm setting up a small solar system. I have been thinking about getting an inverter to run
> some small appliances. So I went to some solar websites to ask a few question about how many amps it takes
> it takes to run some simple appliances. Boy,, The answers were really confusing I heard about Absorb voltage,
> Hominal AC frequency (HZ), AWG4's, VMP's and a host of others. So I bought a really cool gadget called
> ...


Actually it is amps x volts = watts; If you know the watts and the voltage then watts / volts = amps


----------

